# Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.



## Norgefun (26. August 2008)

Hallo Meeresangler und Norwegenfahrer!
  Dieser Beitrag geht an alle, die sich für die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP interessieren.

  Ich habe mir diese Elektrorolle gekauft. 
  Da ich glaube, dass sich auch einige andere Boardies für diese Rolle interessieren, - hier nun meine Erfahrung: 
  Ich bestellte mir also über Internet die Rolle mit dazugehörigem Electropack.
  Die Schnurkapazität der Rolle wurde angegeben mit 480m bei 0,25mm geflochtener Schnur. 
  Also bestellte ich ebenfalls über Internet 500 m geflochtene Schnur (Whiplash Pro 0,24mm). 
  Ich dachte mir, wenn die Rolle von der 0,25 mm Schnur 480m fasst, dann könnten doch von der 0,24mm Schnur auch 500m draufgehen.

Leider *w e i t* gefehlt!

  Ich bespulte also die Rolle mit der 0,24mm Schnur und staunte nicht schlecht, als die Spule bereits bei 330m randvoll war. Ich zwängte noch 10m drauf und mit nun 340m ist die Spule mehr als randvoll. Also ca. 140 m weniger als angegeben. Diesen Rest kann ich ja nun auch nicht mehr anderweitig nutzen.
  Das hatte ich nicht erwartet und so rief ich direkt beim Händler in Beverungen an, um zu fragen, ob ich da eventuell ein falsches Modell erhalten habe. Aber vom  dortigen Techniker bekam ich die Antwort, dass diese Unstimmigkeit zwischen angegebenem und tatsächlichem Fassungsvermögen nicht an der Rolle liege, sondern an der Schnur, die – wie allgemein bekannt sei – bei dieser Marke viel stärker ist als angegeben. Man sagte mir,  dass bei Verwendung einer anderen Schnurmarke die 480 m geflochtene Schnur in 0,24mm Stärke gut und gerne auf die Rolle passen sollten. 
  Leider hilft mir das jetzt auch nicht weiter, denn ich möchte nicht noch einmal ca. 100,- EUR bezahlen für eine andere Schnur, bei der ich dann eventuell doch wieder eine ähnliche Erfahrung machen muss.
  Ich schreibe das hier, weil ich glaube, dass es einige Interessenten für diese Rolle gibt, für die diese Kenntnis wichtig ist, damit sie nicht die gleiche Enttäuschung erleben wie ich.
  Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, dass ich mit einer Federwaage auch die Zugkraft testen wollte, aber die Bremse ließ sich nur bis zu einem Widerstand von ca. 12 kg einstellen. Danach ging sie so schwer, dass ich befürchten musste, wenn ich sie noch weiter angezogen hätte, die Rolle zu zerstören. Darauf habe ich dann verzichtet. Bei einer Zugkraft von ca.12 kg zog der Motor noch problemlos, sodass die Spule durchdrehte. Für meine Zwecke reicht diese Zugkraft völlig aus, sodass ich mich entschlossen habe, die Rolle trotz der geringeren Schnurlänge zu behalten. Sie ist schön klein, handlich und leicht.

  Ich hoffe, dass ich Einigen von uns hiermit einen nützlichen Hinweis geben konnte.

  In dem Sinne grüßt
  Norgefun – weil Norwegen Spaß macht.


----------



## Kübel (26. August 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Hans Jürgen,|wavey:

Da hat der Händler deines Vertrauen recht gehabt. Die Whiplash ist wirklich *******  dick. Die Erfahrungen musste ich auch schon machen, daher kaufe ich mir meine Schnur nur nach Sichtkontakt

Ansonsten habe ich diese Rolle auch schon in Norge auf die Probe gestellt und ich muss sagen, für den Preis völlig o.k.
lief ohne zu mucken.
Werde ich mir wohl auch zu Weihnachten gönnen.:vik:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Khaane (26. August 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Jepp, die Whiplash ist flach wie eine Flunder - Das nächste Mal einfach kurz im Forum fragen, dann kommt es auch nicht zu den genannten Problemen


----------



## Norgefun (27. August 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Ein nächstes Mal wird es wohl nicht geben, denn eine Rolle reicht mir erst mal - und außerdem weiß ich ja dann Bescheid und brauche nicht zu fragen. 
Ich glaube kaum, daß jemand gewusst hätte, wieviel Meter von der Whiplash Pro 0,24mm auf die Spule der Banax Kaigen Hp drauf gehen.
Hättest Du es gewußt?
Mein Beitrag war eher dazu gedacht, anderen Interessenten vorher diese Info zu geben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Gewusst sicherlich nicht, gerade auf die Rolle die Du angesprochen hattest, aber die meisten wissen hier das gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren der Durchmesser gut und gerne geschönt wird. Besonders bei der Paketkordel von Whipsplash...


----------



## Frieder (17. November 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hi Norgefun,
war dieses Jahr in Norge.
Ein Freund war auch mit. Er hatte sich kurz vorher ebenfalls diese Rolle gekauft. (kupferfarben)
Ich war wirklich erstaunt, was so ein kleines Ding für eine stattliche Leistung an den Tag legt.
Da er aus gesundheitlichen Gründen eine so weite Reise nicht mehr unternehmen kann, hat er mir seine Rolle zum Kauf angeboten.
Allerdings ohne Bedienungsanleitung. Die hat sein Hund aufgefressen.
Deshalb meine Bitte an Dich.
Könntest Du mir eine Kopie Deiner Bed.-Anltg. via Mail zusenden ?
Würde mich riesig freuen.
Schließlich muß man das Ding ja auch richtig bedienen können.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*



Frieder schrieb:


> Hi Norgefun,
> war dieses Jahr in Norge.
> Ein Freund war auch mit. Er hatte sich kurz vorher ebenfalls diese Rolle gekauft. (kupferfarben)
> Ich war wirklich erstaunt, was so ein kleines Ding für eine stattliche Leistung an den Tag legt.
> ...


 


Nimm doch den Hund mit dazu.Irgend wann muß die
Bedienungsanleitung ja wieder raus kommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Frieder (19. November 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

So jetzt habe ich auch so´n Schmuckstück.#v

@Jürgen, der Hund hat die Anleitung nicht wieder rausgerückt.
Weder hinten noch vorn....!|kopfkrat

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich doch jemand meldet, der eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung hat.#4


----------



## Norgefun (22. November 2008)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Frieder,

ich werde die Bedienungsanleitung raussuchen und schicke sie Dir in den nächsten Tagen per e-mail.
Ansonsten bin ich mit Dir einer Meinung, - die Rolle ist einfach klasse. Klein aber kraftvoll.

Allzeit Petri heil wünscht

Norgefun - weil Norwegen Spaß macht!


----------



## norwayfun (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo

Ich habe auch eine gebrauchte Rolle gekauft .Leider war da keine Gebrauchsanweisung bei .Könnten sie mir da vielleicht
helfen.
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## Norgefun (10. März 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Norwayfun,
Bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück, daher konnte ich nicht früher antworten.
Schicke Dir die Bedienungsanleitung zu.
Da ich nicht weiß, wie ich sie hier in diesen Text einfügen kann, brauche ich von Dir eine email-Adresse oder eine Faxnummer.

Viele Grüße von Norgefun.


----------



## TRILUX (21. März 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Moin Moin Norweyfan

habe die Kaigen 500 HP ebenfalls im Net ersteigert, habe aber ein kleines Problem mit der englischen Betriebsanleitung. Wenn Du so gut bist würde ich mich freuen auf eine deutsche. Will zu Ostern nach den Lofoten. Muss noch die Rolle justieren. Bitte wenn möglich nach volker.hein@gmx.net,
Dank im Voraus Gruß Volker Hein aus Rostock


----------



## Norgefun (25. März 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Trilux,
schicke Dir die Anleitung sofort.
Melde Dich telefonisch, wenn Du noch Fragen zur praktischen Anwendung haben solltest.
Meine tel.Nr. teile ich Dir in der mail mit.

Gruß von Norgefun - weil Norwegen Spaß macht.


----------



## Ghost-fisher (23. April 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Norgefun,

bin bei meiner Suche auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen! Ich suche auch verzeifelt eine deutsche Anleitung. Wäre super wenn Du mir diese auch Mailen könntest #6 romantik-skater@gmx.de
Ich habe keine Ahnung von dem Ding. Wir fliegen am 8. Mai auf die Lofoten. 

tausend Dank im voraus,

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Norwegen Freak (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo an alle, ich bin neu im Forum angemeldet und habe schon eine Bitte. ;+
Ein Freund in Norwegen hat mir eine neue Kaigen 500 HP Rolle geschickt, die ich im Juli in meinem Angelurlaub benutzen möchte.
Leider ist die Bedienungsanleitung in englisch.:c
Wer kann mir eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung schicken oder mailen?
Fax tut es auch.#h

Gruß vom Norwegen Freak


----------



## Norwegen Freak (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*



Norgefun schrieb:


> Hallo Trilux,
> schicke Dir die Anleitung sofort.
> Melde Dich telefonisch, wenn Du noch Fragen zur praktischen Anwendung haben solltest.
> Meine tel.Nr. teile ich Dir in der mail mit.
> ...


Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum angemeldet und habe schon eine Bitte. ;+
Ein Freund in Norwegen hat mir eine neue Kaigen 500 HP Rolle geschickt, die ich im Juli in meinem Angelurlaub benutzen möchte.
Leider ist die Bedienungsanleitung in englisch.:c
Kannst Du mir eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung schicken oder mailen?
Fax tut es auch.#h

Gruß vom Norwegen Freak


----------



## Frieder (18. August 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hi,
habe die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung mal hier reingestellt, da sie ständig gesucht wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Solche urherberrechtlich geschützten Dinge können nicht einfach hier reingestellt werden!


----------



## cohoan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo an alle Banax 500 E-Multi Fachleute.
Habe mir so ein Teil aus UK bestellt in dem guten glauben das ich mit der englischen Anleitung gut klarkomme. Weit gefehlt. Nach ein bisschen herumspielen geht auf einmal die Einspulfunktion mit dem Hebel nicht mehr. Das Einspulen geht nur mittels orangem Buttom und hier auch nur mit 1/2 Geschwindigkeit. Also, wenn jemand irgend ein Tip hat was ich falsch mache wäre es toll ihn mir kurz mitzuteilen. Gerne hier, per email ode ich rufe auch gerne zurück um mal über diese Rolle ein paar Tipps zu bekommen. 
Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## lacrosse (7. August 2010)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Rolle im Ausland ersteigern soll. Hätte vielleicht noch irgendwer eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für mich? Einfach PN an mich, dann geb ich gern meine e-mail-Adresse weiter.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (7. August 2010)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

kurze zwischenfrage : wie schreibe ich denn selber einen beitrag,ich meine nicht blog weil da scheint nie ne antwort zu kommen !
 bin neu hilfe freuen 
schreibt mir einfach ne nachricht

 luca


----------



## christoph.hanel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Norgefun,
hast du die Anleitung für die Banax noch zur Hand? Ich wollte meine Rolle neu bespulen und finde die Anleitung nicht mehr. christoph.hanel@googlemail.com

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## KDA666 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Norgefun!

Gleiches Problem....keine deutsche Anleitung. Kannst du sie mir mailen? Das wäre super! 666kahnert@web.de
Gruß,

Marcel


----------



## rotbarsch2 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Brauche schnelle Hilfe!!!
Habe obige Rolle seit einigen Jahren.Bedienungsanleitung ebenfalls vorhanden. 
Wollte sie in Vorbereitung meines Urlaubs neu Bespuhlen
Da spielt die Anzeige total verrückt.#c#c#c
Kriegs einfach nicht auf die Rolle-im wahrsten Sinn des ´Wortes.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen  die über die Bediehnungsanleitung hinaus geht?? Gibt es eine Art "reset" für die Rolle.
Ich komme wie gesagt nicht weiter.
Für jeden Hinweis dankbar denn in 5 Tagen muss sie laufen
Schönes Wochenende euch allen
Thomas!


----------



## RowerHBC (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die Elektrorolle Banax Kaigen HP - ich habe sie gekauft.*

Banax Kaigen 500 XP Xtra Power Elektro Multirolle gibt es dazu vielleicht einige aktuelle Erfahrungsberichte ? 
Der Grund ist das ich nächstes Jahr zum ersten mal nach Norge fahre und am überlegen bin mir eine Elektrorolle zu Kaufen. Aber die Auswahl ist RIESIG und ich es wohl auch nie mehr als einmal pro nach Norge schaffen werde muss es ja nicht gleich High End sein. Deswegen mal so in die Runde gefragt was würdet Ihr so empfehlen ??


----------

